# Getting started making bespoke



## dozuki (Jul 30, 2021)

Well I am finally jumping into the deep end of the pool.  I have been gathering tools and nibs and odds and ends.  My first attempt at tapping went great.  The threads seemed nice and crisp and the pen feed screwed in nicely.  I don’t think my placement was spot on.  I will do a little more measuring and drilling and try again.


----------



## RichAldrich (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks good so far!


----------



## dozuki (Jul 30, 2021)

Just needs a little refinement


----------



## Bats (Jul 30, 2021)

dozuki said:


> Just needs a little refinement


Just a little trim around the ears.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 30, 2021)

You did a good job tapping it looks like. I'll wait to see the next one.


----------



## dozuki (Jul 31, 2021)

I plan on giving it another try with my practice piece this weekend


----------



## PreacherJon (Aug 1, 2021)

Where did this word pop up... and when? bespoke???
Just means custom-made... made to order.  Is it some kind of marketing ploy that I don't know about?


----------



## its_virgil (Aug 1, 2021)

PreacherJon said:


> Where did this word pop up... and when? bespoke???
> Just means custom-made... made to order.  Is it some kind of marketing ploy that I don't know about?


From Wikipedia 
The word _*bespoke*_ (/bəˈspoʊk/) has evolved from a verb meaning 'to speak for something', to its contemporary usage as an adjective. Originally, the adjective _bespoke_ described tailor-made suits and shoes. Later, it described anything commissioned to a particular specification (altered or tailored to the customs, tastes, or usage of an individual purchaser). In contemporary usage, _bespoke_ has become a general marketing and branding concept implying exclusivity and limited runs.

I'm not a fan of the word. Even the kit pens I make are bespoke since I only make pens that someone has requested. But, kitless isn't any better. Only those of us who make kit pens really k ow what kitless really means. Here is my latest kitless bespoke pen.​
Do a good turn daily!​
Don​
​


----------



## PatrickR (Aug 1, 2021)

I agree. To me bespoke is reserved for made to order tailored clothing. Kitless doesn’t have a definition, is only used by those that make them and there isn’t even agreement as to what qualifies. So, what do the people that buy said “kitless” call them? Custom?


----------



## Pierre--- (Aug 1, 2021)

PatrickR said:


> So, what do the people that buy said “kitless” call them? Custom?


From my experience, they just call them "pens". They may spend between 250 and 10 000 bucks for a pen, so a kit is absolutely not attractive, they prefer either a reputable brand or a totally handcrafted pen. Like Don, I think "custom" or "bespoke" refers to an order, like for a pair of shoes.


----------



## dozuki (Aug 2, 2021)

PreacherJon said:


> Where did this word pop up... and when? bespoke???
> Just means custom-made... made to order.  Is it some kind of marketing ploy that I don't know about?


That’s exactly what it is.  I like hand crafted just as well.


----------



## dozuki (Aug 2, 2021)

Well anyway.  Here is my tapping.  It’s a triple start and made shavings very nicely.  And the threads look good.   Going to do the male part later.


----------



## dozuki (Aug 12, 2021)

Here is a little update for those that are interested.  I have been working on getting the threads cut in the cap and body portions of my learning pen.  The threads cut well once I got the dimensions right for the tenon and opening.  I used a 13x.8 triple start I got on a group purchase and they did a great job.  The problem is that there is a gap when I try to screw the two parts together.  Is this where I have to cut a shoulder behind the threads? Or take a little of the threads off the cap so it will ride over the threads just a bit before engaging?


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 13, 2021)

dozuki said:


> take a little of the threads off the cap so it will ride over the threads just a bit before engaging?


This is what I do - IMO a gap behind the threads looks ugly.


----------



## jalbert (Aug 13, 2021)

Agree with Duncan. Remove threads from inside the cap- you’ll likely need to do that anyway to ensure the cap screws and unscrews with a reasonable amount of turns. The thread relief or “gutter” on the barrel 
 is supremely ugly, and needs to stop being a trend in penmaking.


----------



## magpens (Aug 13, 2021)

Paul asked : "Or take a little of the threads off the cap so it will ride over the threads just a bit before engaging?"

Duncan said : "This is what I do - IMO a gap behind the threads looks ugly."

John said : "The thread relief or “gutter” on the barrel is supremely ugly, and needs to stop being a trend in penmaking."

I agree with Duncan and John.


----------



## dozuki (Aug 13, 2021)

Ok. Sounds like a good plan.  I will remove some threads from the cap section. And see how it closes. Thanks


----------



## dozuki (Aug 13, 2021)

That did the trick.  It will screw all the way closed now and has a very snug fit.  Now to move on to the section.  I think it is time to visit the library.


----------

